# PC als Tomcat-Server



## jonas.r (28. Okt 2013)

Hey ihr =)
Ich weiß, dass ich mit Eclipse EE einen Tomcat-Server starten und auf diesem meine Servlets ausführen lassen kann. Nun möchte ich, dass mein alter PC nur als Server fungiert. Wie macht man das? Ich dachte mir, dass ich zuerst Ubuntu auf dem PC installiere und dann? Gibt es einfach NUR einen Tomcat Server? Oder wäre es am schlausten Eclipse EE auf dem Linux-PC zu installieren und so immer einen Server am laufen zu haben. Oder gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?
Ich weiß leider auch keine Stichwörter, die mir bei einer Google-Suche weiter helfen.

Ich wäre froh, wenn ihr mir helfe könntet=)

Liebe Grüße,

Jonas


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2013)

Einfach nur einen tomcat server... ja Stichwort ... mhn naja ...tomcat...


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Okt 2013)

Man benötigt kein Eclipse um einen Tomcat aufzusetzen. Dazu benötigst du nur eine Tomcat-Installation auf einem System deiner Wahl


----------



## Phash (2. Nov 2013)

ubuntu installieren
linux jre installieren
linux tomcat installieren
linux tomcat als Service einrichten

fertig.

Die Sachen kannst du einfach so in Google reinkopieren... zeilenweise


----------



## Shandnyar (3. Nov 2013)

Phash hat gesagt.:


> *ubuntu* installieren
> linux jre installieren
> linux tomcat installieren
> linux tomcat als Service einrichten
> ...



Es waere besser wenn du dir eine Debian distribution zulegst. Es hat keinen Sinn die Zeit mit Ubuntu zu verplempern. 
Ubuntu Server sowie auch die Desktop Edition ist in der Praxis nicht stabil. Ueberhaupt Ubuntu basiert auf Debian. 

Also mein Ratschlag: Das was der @Phash geschrieben hat nur such nach debian, nicht ubuntu 

MFG, 

Shandnyar


----------



## turtle (3. Nov 2013)

Kannst du mal erklären, welches OS auf deinen alten PC bereits installiert ist?

Nichts spricht dagegen einen Tomcat auf einem Windows-PC zu betreiben. Ich würde also, an deiner Stelle am alten PC nix ändern und einfach einen Tomcat zusätzlich installieren, fertig.

Wie die Anderen richtig bemerken. ist ein professioneller Betrieb von Tomcat auf Windows-Rechnern eher ungewöhnlicher und es werden häufiger unixoide Betriebssysteme eingesetzt.


----------



## Phash (4. Nov 2013)

Shandnyar hat gesagt.:


> Es waere besser wenn du dir eine Debian distribution zulegst. Es hat keinen Sinn die Zeit mit Ubuntu zu verplempern.
> Ubuntu Server sowie auch die Desktop Edition ist in der Praxis nicht stabil. Ueberhaupt Ubuntu basiert auf Debian.
> 
> Also mein Ratschlag: Das was der @Phash geschrieben hat nur such nach debian, nicht ubuntu
> ...



naaaajaaaa.. Debian die Einstiegshürde ist deutlich über der von Ubuntu... mMn.
theoretisch ist das aber auch erstmal egal


----------



## Shandnyar (4. Nov 2013)

Phash hat gesagt.:


> naaaajaaaa.. Debian die Einstiegshürde ist deutlich über der von Ubuntu... mMn.
> theoretisch ist das aber auch erstmal egal



Nunja aber wir sprechen ueber eine Version ohne GUI. Ansonsten waehre es wie Microsoft Windows Server - lustig.

MFG,

Shandnyar


----------



## Phash (4. Nov 2013)

ubuntu geht auch ohne GUI 
Minimalinstallation ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

nur mal so...


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2013)

turtle hat gesagt.:


> ist ein professioneller Betrieb von Tomcat auf Windows-Rechnern eher ungewöhnlicher



stimmt, aber zum ausprobieren und testen reicht es auf jeden fall


----------



## MadBlue (4. Nov 2013)

Ein "professioneller Betrieb" ist auf "nem alten Rechner der hier eh noch rum steht" mindestens genau so ungewöhnlich. :bae:

Also wenn's schnell gehen soll einfach XAMPP installieren, der bringt einen Tomcat mit.
XAMPP in den Win Autostart und Tomcat lässt sich in XAMPP mit einem mausklick ebenfalls autostarten. Und das wars.

Direkt noch ein Hotfix: Manschmal verschiebst sich das Tomcat verzeichnis im Betrieb mit XAMPP von ../xampp/tomcat/ nach ../xampp/temp/tomcat/

Unter ../xampp/tomcat/webapps/ legst du einfach deine Anwendung als .war Datei ab und fertig ist.

Im produktiven Einsatz würde ich das allerdings mit einem Server-OS und einer manuellen Tomcat installation/konfiguration machen. Für Quick'n Dirty taugt das mit XAMPP aber allemale.

Sören


----------



## chalkbag (5. Nov 2013)

zum ausprobieren und lernen eine tolle Geschichte.
(da ist dann eigentlich egal ob devian, ubuntu oder win ...)

Wenn man aber wirklich daran denkt, länger einen eigenen Tomcat (auf einem separaten Rechner) zu betrieben, sollte man sich mal bei Hostern bzgl. günstiger Alternativen umsehen.
Oft ist der Stromverbrauch einer alten Mühle im Vollzeitbetrieb teurer, als eine VM vom Hoster.

Aber wie gesagt, zum lernen & spielen sicherlich über kurz eine gute Geschichte.


----------



## MadBlue (5. Nov 2013)

Bei einem "Hoster" hängt die Software dann aber direkt im Netz!
Software die für's lokale Netz geschrieben ist, tät ich nur ungern online zur Verfügung stellen.
Wenn's bei sowas wirklich im Kosten und Energieeffizienz gehen sollte, dann gibt's da auch andere Möglichkeiten. (Intel NUC oder andere sparsame Formate) - Aber das klang jetzt auch nicht so als wenn das ne Rolle spielen täte.

Sören


----------



## chalkbag (5. Nov 2013)

@MadBlue
Stimme ich dir sicherlich zu. Zugriff kann man aber natürlich auch regeln.

Klang für mich aber auch eher nach einem "Jugendprojekt". Ich erinnere mich noch an die Nachzahlung, als ich selber einen eigenen "Server" ständig laufen hatte. Ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben...

[EDIT]Wenn man extra neue Hardware kauft, kann man dafür auch eine Zeit x eine VM bezahlen und hat weniger arbeit *fg*[/EDIT]


----------

